# Only run F@H while in-active?



## Weer (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd love to be able to use F@H on the used computers around the house.
Only problem is, what if someone actually wants to use said computer?
WCG has the option to only start working when the computer is idle, but does F@H?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2009)

What are the using said computers for?

F@H should be pretty transparent to average users.  Anything they do will have a higher priority than the F@H client, so the resources will be dedicated to what they are doing and not F@H.


----------



## Weer (Nov 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> What are the using said computers for?
> 
> F@H should be pretty transparent to average users.  Anything they do will have a higher priority than the F@H client, so the resources will be dedicated to what they are doing and not F@H.



3D gaming. At least on one of them. I installed The Sims 3 for my sister and it seems to run slower with the F@H GPU client operating, even at the lower priority.

Is there no way to make it only work when the computer, or at the very least the graphics card is idle?


----------

